# 200 gallon - First planted tank



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Hey everyone ,

I am finally posting a picture of my 200 gallon after at least a year or more of struggling with this hobby. I meant to do a journal but starting off can be so discouraging at times that I just lose the motivation to do it ha-ha. The people who post journals are amazing. Anyways, here it is. Will post more close up pictures later.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, amazing tank!


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

solarz said:


> Wow, amazing tank!





Wiccandove said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


Thanksss!!


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

I'm also open to any suggestions, especially trimming tips and how I should shape the bushier plants 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks awesome. What's the livestock?


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Dis said:


> Looks awesome. What's the livestock?


~ 100 neons 
50 amano shrimp 
50 fire red cherries 
Started with 15 Otto's but I think only 5 made it


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Cool. Any plans to add anything else?


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Dis said:


> Cool. Any plans to add anything else?


I want to add some German blue rams but haven't had any experience with them. Will read more into it before getting any


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Ya you have alot of options, rams would look great. Same temperature as the neons


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

vincel892 said:


> ~ 100 neons
> 50 amano shrimp
> 50 fire red cherries
> Started with 15 Otto's but I think only 5 made it


Don't see any neons at all in that pic. You need more!


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

solarz said:


> Don't see any neons at all in that pic. You need more!


Do you think 200 is too much?

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

You need angelfish and rainbows. Incredible tank. Inspiration for my next build. Go big or go home


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

cb1021 said:


> You need angelfish and rainbows. Incredible tank. Inspiration for my next build. Go big or go home


Haha thanks. Will look into those too. Thanks for the AR mini !

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

That's a 6 foot tank right?


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

cb1021 said:


> That's a 6 foot tank right?


7 foot I believe

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Beautiful tank, very lush and healthy.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Really nice tank I can only imagine how long it takes to trim that beast down.

I'd be tempted to try discus in that tank....


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

default said:


> Beautiful tank, very lush and healthy.


Thank you Lin, could not have done it without you

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

planter said:


> Really nice tank I can only imagine how long it takes to trim that beast down.
> 
> I'd be tempted to try discus in that tank....


Thanks! Yea trimming takes such a long time. The amount of growth in just one week is crazy.


----------



## Poseidon (Sep 1, 2013)

that tank is gorgeous! great work and don't lose interest!


----------



## Lorano (Aug 9, 2015)

Maybe add some discus, especially some of the turquoise strain. Those would be beautiful in a tank like this.


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Just some close up pictures. Added 80 more neon tetras.


























Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## eric.luong (Jan 28, 2016)

Beautiful! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Is that HC you have there for the carpet?


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

planter said:


> Is that HC you have there for the carpet?


It's actually monte carlo


----------



## Lorano (Aug 9, 2015)

Would you consider adding some discus? They would look beautiful in a tank like this.


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Lorano said:


> Would you consider adding some discus? They would look beautiful in a tank like this.


Not really a fan of discus haha.


----------



## Lorano (Aug 9, 2015)

Any specific reason why?


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Lorano said:


> Any specific reason why?


Not sure really. Was just looking to keep smaller species in the tank. Biggest I'd go would probably be some german rams.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks I'm considering on rescaping my tank Im thinking of giving Monte Carlo a try. Do you find it a demanding plant?


----------



## Lorano (Aug 9, 2015)

Personally I think some turquoise discus would look awesome in that tank but its up to you. It is beautiful as it is but I think discus would put it over the top.


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

planter said:


> Thanks I'm considering on rescaping my tank Im thinking of giving Monte Carlo a try. Do you find it a demanding plant?


Good idea. I don't find it demanding at all. It's even growing in my low tech tank with no co2. It grows alot faster with co2 though


----------



## eric.luong (Jan 28, 2016)

I agree, put some discus in there!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Keeping discus in a densely planted tank is not always the best option - keeping elevated heat levels that discus prefer stresses out plants - after several experiments, there are only a limited amount of species of flora that actually thrive in the same conditions as discus. It can be done, but honestly if the OP doesn't want discus, trying to convince them otherwise is not a good idea - discus make planted tanks with higher maintenance that much more difficult.

I would say a decent sized school of Roseline Sharks or a group of Rams would be a better option, great "focal point" species.


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

default said:


> Keeping discus in a densely planted tank is not always the best option - keeping elevated heat levels that discus prefer stresses out plants - after several experiments, there are only a limited amount of species of flora that actually thrive in the same conditions as discus. It can be done, but honestly if the OP doesn't want discus, trying to convince them otherwise is not a good idea - discus make planted tanks with higher maintenance that much more difficult.
> 
> I would say a decent sized school of Roseline Sharks or a group of Rams would be a better option, great "focal point" species.


What would be a good number of German blue rams to put in?how many males and females ?


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Tank that size the ratio shouldn't matter much. Smaller tanks people usually go heavier on the female maybe 2 to 1. As for how many maybe at least 20, probably more would be good too


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Dis said:


> Tank that size the ratio shouldn't matter much. Smaller tanks people usually go heavier on the female maybe 2 to 1. As for how many maybe at least 20, probably more would be good too


Thanks. Would you (or anyone) happen to know a good source for them ?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

I would recommend not going more than a dozen, it's not a matter of how many you can squeeze into the tank, you need to keep in mind how much of a distraction they'll be from the over scape. The fauna is meant to compliment the scape, not overwhelm it.
The ratio can be 40/60 male/female, but in that size, it wouldn't really matter. There should be some breeders on this forum, but most shops like menagerie or bigals should carry them almost all the time.


----------



## Lorano (Aug 9, 2015)

Around 15-20 is my recommendation as well. Then again you could have more or less depending on your personal preferences - do you want the fish to be the attraction or the aquascape? A nice idea may also be some altum angelfish or roseline sharks. While small fish are beautiful in schools I personally like to have at least one medium or large species of schooling fish in my planted tanks just so that they draw the viewers eye instead of just the wall of plants and give more life and movement to the tank. Not sure how many neon/ cardinal tetras you have in your tank so while your tank is quite large, you have to keep in mind that every group of fish increases your bio-load and decreases space for existing fish no matter how small they are, in addition to the large amount of plants.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

the tank looks bad ass! good work!


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

jimmyjam said:


> the tank looks bad ass! good work!


Thanks man. Alot of those plants came from you


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Astonishing tank. Truly. And wow.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Any update on this tank?


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

So I went away for school in London and my Monte Carlo carpet floated. It's a disaster. Should have trimmed this alot earlier. Will probably take this opportunity to try another carpet out. Maybe glosso. I'll be selling / trading the huge Monte Carlo mats. Pm if interested.  

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Anyone have experience growing a UG carpet? Or have any I could try out ?

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bercey (Jun 28, 2012)

Any updates on this tank?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

